# Changing PSU, help.



## ram22693 (Jul 21, 2012)

Okay, so i built my first PC(see signature for specs) about a fortnight ago and now i realize that the PSU i have, *Huntkey Green Power 550w* is not that good. I currently have a 9500gt card but will be upgrading to a 7850HD soon, Today one the RAMs in my motherboard crashed, it has hardware issues according to Windows memory diagnostic tools and i can't help but think this has something to do with the PSU, i may be WAY off here with my prediction because i don't really know the internal working of a RAM and its relation to the PSU. My PSU has noise issues as well. 

Basically i am tired of it and want to replace it with a better one and i need suggestions.  7850 HD requires a *minimum of 500W* supply. My budget for the PSU is 4K.


----------



## rohit32407 (Jul 21, 2012)

ram22693 said:


> Okay, so i built my first PC(see signature for specs) about a fortnight ago and now i realize that the PSU i have, *Huntkey Green Power 550w* is not that good. I currently have a 9500gt card but will be upgrading to a 7850HD soon, Today one the RAMs in my motherboard crashed, it has hardware issues according to Windows memory diagnostic tools and i can't help but think this has something to do with the PSU, i may be WAY off here with my prediction because i don't really know the internal working of a RAM and its relation to the PSU. My PSU has noise issues as well.
> 
> Basically i am tired of it and want to replace it with a better one and i need suggestions.  7850 HD requires a *minimum of 500W* supply. My budget for the PSU is 4K.


I can't say for sure whether it is a PSU issue or something else but I would advise you to go for a better PSU. Since you have a overclockable rig and 7850 also overclocks well from what i have heard. For PSu you can go for either *Corsair GS600 or Seasonic s12ii 620w*. I have suggested a 600w PSU coz you have a K series processor so a 600w good PSu will give you more headroom for overclocking in the future.

Spend a little more on a PSU and it will serve you well,.


----------



## ram22693 (Jul 22, 2012)

rohit32407 said:


> I can't say for sure whether it is a PSU issue or something else but I would advise you to go for a better PSU. Since you have a overclockable rig and 7850 also overclocks well from what i have heard. For PSu you can go for either *Corsair GS600 or Seasonic s12ii 620w*. I have suggested a 600w PSU coz you have a K series processor so a 600w good PSu will give you more headroom for overclocking in the future.
> 
> Spend a little more on a PSU and it will serve you well,.



The Corsair one: 

Corsair CMPSU-600GUK 600 Watts PSU | Psu | Flipkart.com

or 

Corsair CMPSU-600CXV2UK 600 Watts PSU | Psu | Flipkart.com

what is the difference between GS and CX?

The Seasonic one seems to be better than both according to the reviews and is cheaper than the corsair GS.


----------



## rohit32407 (Jul 22, 2012)

ram22693 said:


> The Corsair one:
> 
> Corsair CMPSU-600GUK 600 Watts PSU | Psu | Flipkart.com
> 
> ...



I don't know the exact technical difference between cx and gs series but AFAIK cx is the basic series for basic builds. It has less amperage on +12v rail as well than the GS series. GS has 48A whereas cxv2 has 40A. Plus don't go for CX series look for CXV2...earlier CX series were not so good but CXV2 is decent. But then again if you have any intention of overclocking better to go for GS series(Gaming Series). If you have more money to spare then you can look at TX series as well but AFAIK GS should suffice.

I just bought Seasonic s12ii 620w few days back. Its dead silent and works like a charm. First time i ran it i wasnt even sure if its fan was running  its that silent. has all the connectors you need. Only problem is as some people have been saying on the forum, RMA. I don't have any experience regarding that so i won't comment on it much. It has got great reviews as well. You can go with either of them, they are both very reliable PSUs. Bt on CXV2 vs GS, I would advise you to go for GS.


----------



## ram22693 (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks, I will try to get the GS series version.


----------



## topgear (Jul 22, 2012)

Corsair GS600 is over 4k now - at 4K you can get a GS500 though and even if Oced the CPu and GPU - the power consumption won't go over ~350W under full load so a GS500 will be just fine.


----------



## ram22693 (Jul 22, 2012)

topgear said:


> Corsair GS600 is over 4k now - at 4K you can get a GS500 though and even if Oced the CPu and GPU - the power consumption won't go over ~350W under full load so a GS500 will be just fine.



Yes, thank you for that suggestion TG. It seems the GS600 is quite heavy and the cables are very thick and need a big Cabinet, mine is pretty small comparatively. Its a huntkey A402. So i am thinking i will need to go for GS500 as well.


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 23, 2012)

You may also look at Corsair CX600V2 @~3.6K


----------



## topgear (Jul 23, 2012)

ram22693 said:


> Yes, thank you for that suggestion TG. It seems the GS600 is quite heavy and the cables are very thick and need a big Cabinet, mine is pretty small comparatively. Its a huntkey A402. So i am thinking i will need to go for GS500 as well.



I don't think there will be much difference in wires of GS500 and GS600


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 24, 2012)

Seems to be a simple issue with the RAM. Try getting yourself a replacement of the RAM (if it's not fried). As far as the noise issue with the PSU is concerned, try hearing it closely for sometime, as the determine the source of the noise, maybe, it's simply some wire interfering with the PSU fan.
You're considering replacing your PSU? But, if you've purchased it a fortnight ago, it should be well within warranty period. try getting it replaced with another one. why spend if you can get a replacement for your current psu? It's your right to get a 100% working product.


----------

